# Antibiotics after miscarriage?



## luca123

Hello - Can I ask if is is common to be prescribed antibiotics after a miscarrige?

I started bleeding on Friday night and spent most of yesterday at the local Early Pregnancy Unit. Basically I was told there was no hope as my hormone levels were only around 250, my cervix was open and I was bleeding quite heavily. I was about 6 weeks.

Today they called me up and asked me to come back in. They had done some more tests on my samples and said my white blood cell levels were low and that I should start a course of antibiotics.

So I have come away with a bumper pack of Augmentin. They look like horse tablets and I'm not even really sure why I need to take them. I have always been slightly wary of antibiotics. I have tried searching for this but can't find anything.

Thanks. I tell you how much this site has helped me get through this weekend.


----------



## eswift

After having an mc myself I ended up having to see dr to get anti-biotics as I ended up with an infection.(boy did it smell awful!):shower:

I'd say it'd be better if they did send you home with anti-biotics as standard. Even if it purely reduced the risk of infection. As it wasn't a conversation I enjoyed having with the dr. Also ended up with swab after swab taken too. :cry:

Glad to see the back of them when all was back to normal. Only now I'm due a smear...:hissy:


----------



## haaza123

Your whilte blood cells fight infection. 

As your test came back low for blood test, they might want to be cautious incase you get an infection and so your body could fight it off.

I usually have raised white blood cells which means theres an infection in my body, so i end up being on antibiotics.

I never was offered anything for my mc's. I wasnt offered any blood tests either.

xxxxx


----------



## bklove

I was never offered anything either and i'm a repeat offender. They just sent me home everytime. Only once did they check to see if anything was in the womb, and the 1st time they checked my blood type. My gyn still hasn't called me back regarding the bloodwork from the last one about a week and change ago. Its really ridiculous the inconsistancy in treatment and compassion. :grr:


----------



## Widger

I had antibiotics to help guard against infection. Sorry I can't remember the name of them though. I was too worried not to take them. Really sorry for your loss


----------

